# How do you listen to your music?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you listen to your favorite music? 
Do you use your high end headphones, do you use a dedicated two channel setup or do you listen in full surround on your theater system?

I personally use my two channel system when I am upstairs in the living room but if I am down in the theater room or any part of the basement I use my theater system in "stereo" mode.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The system in my listening/HT room was designed and built primarily for two channel music. The surround capabilities were added as an afterthought. The afterthought addition was not skimped or done on the cheap. I attempted to add surround sound that was as good as my two channel setup.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I used to listen to music using the 5ch stereo mode until I upgraded my front speakers. Now I listen to music exclusively in stereo mode.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I did use pure audio mode on my Onkyo, and not having the room for 2 systems means I have to use my theatre system and make the best of it.

Now I have built a sub for myself though, I prefer to keep it in the loop and enjoy the bass more. IMO it actually sounds better now like this, than in PA mode, go figure.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I listen to music in my HT in stereo but I still like to play some cd's I have that are in DTS surround.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Only in the car.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I suppose that technically, I listen with my HT system in stereo mode, but since I put the system together with the philosophy of 2ch first, and add to that for 5.1, I consider it to be a dedicated 2ch system that happens to have more speakers


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Pink Floyd: Pulse, in full surround? I'll take that any day


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

100% in my truck. I never listen to music in the house.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Since my fronts and surrounds are identical speakers I listen in 5 channel stereo and turn off the centre channel.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

I hear a lot of it on the 2.1 system attached to my PC (PSB 400i bookshelves and a B&W sub).
For surround-sound music, my 5.1 rig is in the bedroom (where most movies happen). Paradigm with a Velodyne Sub.
Then there's the custom 2.0 system in the family room. I don't think I'll be able to match tember the fronts, so I don't know that it will ever be used for surround listening (ever = in the forseeable future). 

And, of course, the car. 

Don't presently have a set of phones I like enough to put the added effort of using them in.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Strictly 2 channel with tube pre amp, I am by far a more serious guy about music and while I have done every level of surround for almost 20 yrs now never have I invested so much time, research or energy into surround............well not as much as the music side but both have been costly fun. My room is dual use dedicated for music and movies and really the only reason I went to a Projector was to get the screen out of the way of the speakers, it happened to also be a huge pic done for alot less then general public assumes but it was born from a music first goal.


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

I use my cheapo $50 speakers from walmart (sounds really good for the price paid actually) but then I hook up my dayton quatro qt385-4 to a sundown amp to shake the house =D


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

I listen on my 2-channel system (well, technically a 2.1 system) but more and more it's mostly in my car.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

There are five separate component setups in my small, modest house . I was tempted to vote that it depended where I was, but the HT setup has the best front speakers so that's where I usually go for serious listening. The projector must be off though. Too much fan noise.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

That's a tough question, as I listen to music in several ways. I have my 2-channel system upstairs for when I am in the mood for background music, I have a nice little headphone amp and some cans I enjoy for electric guitar/rock, my car stereo that I like for old metal on long drives, and my main system that I use for more critical listening (that's my HT system). I also have my computer speakers that I listen to all the time when I am writing/researching.

I answered HT/Stereo, but, like I said, its a tough decision.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I should have made it possible to select more than one choice, But I cant change that now.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

It depends.

In the living room, as background, I use 7ch stereo mode on the AVR, as it makes the sound more even around the apartment. If the source is 2ch, I listen 2ch. If it's a concert DVD, I use the 'best' format on the disc.

Most of my music listening is done late in the evenings, so I use my STAX headphones.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

When I am downstairs I listen music/watch movies 80%/20% of the time. I like listening to both my two-channel system and my HT system in stereo; they each have their strengths. The two-channel system has a vivid, 3-dimensional soundstage and produces sound with great realism. The HT system has great dynamic response, can play down to 20Hz with just the front subs, and sounds fantastic.


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a spare room in the house I have always wanted to turn into a 2 channel paradise. Only thing stopping me right now is proper funding. It will happen though. I prefer 2 channel though.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Full multichannel system but not a home theater.


----------

